# MTB Marathon St. Ingbert



## racing_o86 (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da ja bekanntlicherweise eine neue Strecke zusammengestellt wurde, mal die Frage in die Runde ob jemand die Änderungen der Streckenführung kennt?
Länge und HM sind von der Homepage bekannt.

Gibt es eine Vorfahrt vor dem Marathon?

Gruß


----------



## Jobal (29. Juli 2013)

würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (31. Juli 2013)

also Vorfahrt wäre echt sehr fein...


----------



## 007ike (4. August 2013)

medicus41 schrieb:


> also Vorfahrt wäre echt sehr fein...



den Sinn einer Vorfahrt habe ich noch nie so wirklich verstanden,.......


----------



## manurie (4. August 2013)

Damit man die Strecke kennenlernt eventuell, wie Uphill und Downhill und daraus ein Optimum der Leistung abrufen kann.  Ich baller die eigene Hausstrecke auch schneller wie einen fremden Trail.


----------



## racing_o86 (18. August 2013)

Es scheint niemanden zu jucken....Egal


----------



## manurie (18. August 2013)

Ja manchmal ist man im Forum einsam, obwohl man eine sehr sinnhafte Frage gestellt hat.

Warum fragst du nicht mal einfach beim RSC St.Ingbert an, die als Veranstalter müssten es doch wissen.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. August 2013)

Oder einfach mal auf der Webseite schauen da steht alles drauf!

http://www.rsc-mtb.de/

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 183831 (21. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich war gestern ein wenig auf der Kurzstrecke unterwegs.
Die neue Umfahrung für den DB-Trail ist noch nicht gebaut. Aber im Betzental sind sie schwer am Schaufeln und Gehölz weg machen. Und auch in anderen Bereichen sieht man schon die Fortschritte. Z.B. im Trail nach dem ersten langen Anstieg hat es einen Baum entwurzelt, dort haben sie das Loch in eine gute Lösung umgewandelt. 

Wenn ich mir die Beschreibung auf der RSC-Homepage so durchlese wird die Kurzstrecke durch den steilen Anstieg zum DB-Trail etwas schwerer als letztes Jahr. Aber trotzdem wird's wieder eine schöne Strecke. Ich freu mich schon drauf. 

Ich will am Freitag morgen, gegen halb neun, gemütlich die kleine Runde fahren. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Gruß Heiko

P.S.: Lob an alle die so kräftig im Wald tätig sind. Ihr seid Klasse.


----------



## medicus41 (21. August 2013)

HeGr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war gestern ein wenig auf der Kurzstrecke unterwegs.
> Die neue Umfahrung für den DB-Trail ist noch nicht gebaut. Aber im Betzental sind sie schwer am Schaufeln und Gehölz weg machen. Und auch in anderen Bereichen sieht man schon die Fortschritte. Z.B. im Trail nach dem ersten langen Anstieg hat es einen Baum entwurzelt, dort haben sie das Loch in eine gute Lösung umgewandelt.
> ...



Der DB-Trail war nie Teil der Kurzstrecke. Und auch diesmal wird es wohl so sein. Ich verstehe die Umfahrung eher für die Mittelstreckler.


----------



## Deleted 183831 (21. August 2013)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Der DB-Trail war nie Teil der Kurzstrecke. Und auch diesmal wird es wohl so sein. Ich verstehe die Umfahrung eher für die Mittelstreckler.


Ich hab gestern auch noch kurz mit dem Bauteam gesprochen, die Kurzstrecke geht bis in den Bereich Sägeweiher/Uhu-Brunnen. So steht es ja auch auf der RSC-Homepage. Ob der DB-Trail als Downhill in der Kurzstrecke drin ist, habe ich nicht gefragt. Für mich kommt nämlich nur der Chickenway in Frage. Aber der Uphill ist auf jeden Fall drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (22. August 2013)

Wenn ich mir das Höhenprofil anschaue u. mit letztem Jahr vergleiche fehlt da nur der Franzosenberg(Saschas Arschtritt) u. ansonsten bleibt alles gleich.

Ich finde es schade, dass es die Strecke nicht vorher schon als GPS Track gibt.

Gruss Jobal


----------



## Deleted 183831 (22. August 2013)

Der Franzosenberg sagt mir nichts.
War der auf der Kurzstrecke auch drin? Wo ist der?


----------



## Peter Lang (22. August 2013)

ist die Auffahrt vor dem Hamsterdownhill


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. August 2013)

HeGr schrieb:


> Ob der DB-Trail als Downhill in der Kurzstrecke drin ist, habe ich nicht gefragt.



DB-Trail ist Teil der Kurzstrecke! Deshalb auch die neue Umfahrung!


----------



## Deleted 183831 (22. August 2013)

So hab ich das auch verstanden.


----------



## GtC (22. August 2013)

Hi HeGr,
am Samstag oder Sonntag wäre ich evtl. dabei. Meine Freundin wohnt bei IGB und ich reise erst morgen an. Ist die Kurzstrecke denn schon ausgeschildert oder kennst du sie vom letzten Jahr?! Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 183831 (23. August 2013)

Hi Marco, 
am We hab ich leider keine Zeit. 
Die Strecke ist noch nicht ausgeschildert, ich kenne sie noch vom letzten Jahr.
Gruß 
Heiko


----------



## GtC (23. August 2013)

Schade, aber ich bin momentan aber immer mal wieder da...
Was würdest du / würdet ihr denn zur Schwierigkeit der Kurzstrecke sagen? Ist sie auch für Mädels geeignet (vor allem technisch), die dieses Jahr ihre ersten Km auf dem MTB gemacht haben?


----------



## Deleted 183831 (23. August 2013)

Wenn man sich selbst einschätzen kann und den Mut hat an den technisch schweren Abfahrten absteigt ist es schon machbar. Es sind bei den Betriebsmeisterschaften auch viele Straßenfahrer mit wenig MTB-Erfahrung dabei.
Am besten fahrt ihr in der Woche vorher die Strecke einfach mal ab, sie ist dann bestimmt schon großteils markiert.


----------



## GtC (23. August 2013)

Also ich bin vor 2 Wochen Neustadt gefahren - heftiger wird es wohl kaum. Die Trainingsfahrt am Vortag hat nach 10 Minuten dazu geführt, dass sich meine Freundin von ihren Ambitionen (Kurzstrecke) verabschiedet hat ;-). Da waren meiner Meinung nach einige Passagen S2 dabei...


----------



## snoopy-bike (23. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
so jetzt mal zur Beruhigung sämtlicher Gemüter:

Hier die offizielle Stellungnahme zur Strecke 2013 / 2014 (DM!)

1. Mittelstrecke:

die Mittelstrecke bleibt die ersten 20 Kilometer gleich ... d.h. bis einschließlich der Abfahrt ins Geißbachtal!
Dann führt die Strecke - entgegen der letzten Jahre - komplett um den Sägeweiher und kommt am Einstieg zum Uhubrunnen wieder raus, ab dort Uhubrunnen hoch, wenn man oben ist, bleibt man oben und fährt den Weg weiter leicht berghoch nach rechts auf den Franzosenhügel, von dort noch mal wie in den vergangenen Jahren durch Niederwürzbach / Verpflegung Grubenwasserwerk und richtung Kirkel / Lambertsberg... nach dem erdigen, steilen Anstieg bleibt die Strecke auf dem Hauptweg und führt direkt wieder zur Rückseite des Uhubrunnenanstiegs!! (Keinen Abzweig mehr in Richtung Kirkel und Geißbachtal!!)
Von dort geht nun die Strecke identisch der letzten Jahre über den Kahlenberg zurück!

2. Kurzstrecke

Bei der Kurzstrecke entfällt der Singletrailanstieg "Hans-Peters Kniebrecher" am Hexentanzplatz bei reichenbrunn, statt dessen fährt man dort rechts und nach 20m wieder rechts, direkt in die Abfahrt nach Reichenbrunn... dann identisch der Mittelstrecke EINSCHLIEßLICH DB-Trail!! (für alle die den nicht fahren wollen, gibt es NEU!! eine Umfahrung auf der Höhe!!  die aber etwas mehr Zeit kostet! Diese Umfahrung ist nocht nicht gänzlich gebaut!!!)
Nach DB Trail weiter wie Mittelstrecke um den Sägeweiher und am Fuße des Uhubrunnens geht es nach links wieder zurück (Geißbachtal) bis man wieder auf die Mittelstrecke (PUR) gelangt, von dort identisch mit Mittelstrecke zurück!!

So, das ist alles!

Warum es keine Koordinaten gibt? - das hat seine Gründe..., spätestens nach dem Rennen liegen sie dann jetzt ja sowieso vor...

Der RSC bittet um RÜCKSICHTNAHME beim trainieren!!!! 
Das Rennen ist am 08.09.! - und nicht früher!!

Viel Spaß wüche ich Euch!!


----------



## Deleted 183831 (23. August 2013)

Hi Snoopy, 
Danke für die Beschreibung.
Ich bin nämlich heut die alte Kurzstrecke mit der neuen Schleife um den Sägeweiher gefahren. 
Ich war am Ende ziemlich platt und erstaunt, dass ich am Schluss um die 900Hm hatte.
Aber durch das weglassen von " Hans-Peters Kniebrecher" und dem nächsten langen Uphill wird die Strecke, meiner Meinung nach, deutlich entschärft.

Gruß Heiko

P.S.: Die Lösung für das Loch im Präsidenten-Trail finde ich klasse.


----------



## chris386 (2. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Da sich ja hier des öfteren auch Verantwortliche vom RSC und des Marathons hier aufhalten wollte ich mal eine Frage stellen.

Ich kann leider nicht teilnehmen und möchte jetzt natürlich versuchen diese auf einen Bekannten umschreiben zu lassen welcher sich erst vor Ort anmelden wollte. 

Konnte in der Ausschreibung nichts finden.

Ist dies noch möglich?

Danke schon mal!

Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## Deleted 183831 (6. September 2013)

Hi,

nach dem ich die besch*** Wettervorhersage für Sonntag gesehen habe, bin ich mir jetzt unsicher was die Reifenwahl angeht. Da ich bis jetzt bei meinen wenigen Rennen immer Glück hatte, habe ich da noch nicht soviel Erfahrung damit.
Ich fahre Vorne & Hinten Racing Ralph. Nun bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich evtl einen oder zwei Nobby Nic draufmache. 

Was fahrt Ihr bei dem angekündigten Wetter?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## medicus41 (6. September 2013)

HeGr schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nach dem ich die besch*** Wettervorhersage für Sonntag gesehen habe, bin ich mir jetzt unsicher was die Reifenwahl angeht. Da ich bis jetzt bei meinen wenigen Rennen immer Glück hatte, habe ich da noch nicht soviel Erfahrung damit.
> Ich fahre Vorne & Hinten Racing Ralph. Nun bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich evtl einen oder zwei Nobby Nic draufmache.
> ...



Vorne Rocket Ron, hinten Racing Ralph


----------



## GtC (7. September 2013)

Hoi,

zu deiner Frage: 2 Nobby's würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen. Am VR  gibt er zwar schon ganz gut Grip, fürs HR würde ich beim Ralph bleiben oder maximal  den Ron aufziehen. Ich habe unlängst ja aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht und ihn das  erste Mal drauf (vorher den RR). Fürs Erste bin ich zufrieden. Klar, dier Ralph  geht schneller, aber er beißt halt nicht so. Auf Asphalt kannste beim ROn allerdings zuschauen, wie er sich auflöst...
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Slown (8. September 2013)

Moin,
Hab auch lange überlegt.
Hab mich nun für neue roro und rr entschieden.
Mal sehen ob es taugt nach der nächtlichen Sinnflut..
Viel Spaß euch allen.


----------



## Peter Lang (8. September 2013)

Die Strecke war gar nicht so matschig wie ich sie erwartet habe. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. 
Ein Sonderlob an den Streckenposten der am Ende der Abfahrt vor dem Sägeweiher stand. Obwohl ich wie immer unter ferner liefen fuhr eine geniale Anfeuerrung.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## kojak1000 (8. September 2013)

Stimmt - der war echt genial. Hat auch bei mir beide Male alles aus der Hand geworfen, damit er klatschend anfeuern konnte - super


----------



## Deleted 183831 (8. September 2013)

Der Streckenposten war echt klasse, der hat sogar uns im hinteren Feld der Kurzstrecke Super angefeuert.
Die Strecke hat mich überrascht, ich habe mit einer Schlammschlacht wie vor zwei Jahren gerechnet, aber sie war echt gut zu fahren.

Danke an das ganze Orga-Team, was ihr im letzten Monat fertig gebracht hab, war Super. Besonders das Betzental hat vor kurzem noch wild ausgesehen.


----------



## Dr.Slown (8. September 2013)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle Helferinnen und Helfer.
Bis nächstes Jahr
Gruss


----------



## k.wein (9. September 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand die Strecke aufgezeichnet und kann mir die GPS Daten zukommen lassen ?
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Blocko (10. September 2013)

k.wein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand die Strecke aufgezeichnet und kann mir die GPS Daten zukommen lassen ?
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Hier der Link zur kompletten Strecke:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nyucfpddhgwelgjd

An der Stelle nochmal DANKE an die top Orga. Für den Regen und damit den bescheidenen Zustand kann keiner was.
Auch von mir noch ein spezielles Lob an den besagten Streckenposten. Er hatte mehr Spass als manch Fahrer. 
...und an die Reservisten in Hassel für eine Raddusche mit paralleler Verpflegung. 

CU @ DM2014


----------



## Jobal (10. September 2013)

Dickes Lob an die Orga, die neue Streckenführung ist super. Genau das richtige zu meiner zehnten Teilnahme. War das erste Mal, dass ich die Strecke gefahren bin u. mich nicht nach 30km gefragt habe, was zum Teufel ich hier mache 

Wie immer, tolle Verpflegung, Ausschilderung u. der o.g. Streckenposten war echt super drauf

Die Streckenlängen solltet ihr unbedingt beibehalten.

Streckenbedingungen waren allerdings für mich eher mau, fand den Untergrund sau schwer u. stellenweise super tricky zu fahren, z.B. El Presidente, die THW Brücke (Danke an meinen Schutzengel!), Eichertsfels, wo ich mich heftigst gemault habe u. dann noch das letzte Stück nach dem A6 Master DH. Lag allerdings auch zum Teil an meiner Reifenwahl, Racing Ralph war eindeutig falsch

Bis in 2014, ciao Jobal


----------



## k.wein (10. September 2013)

Blocko schrieb:


> Hier der Link zur kompletten Strecke:
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nyucfpddhgwelgjd
> 
> An der Stelle nochmal DANKE an die top Orga. Für den Regen und damit den bescheidenen Zustand kann keiner was.
> ...



Danke, werde sie morgen mal fahren.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Slown (10. September 2013)

Jobal schrieb:


> Dickes Lob an die Orga, die neue Streckenführung ist super. Genau das richtige zu meiner zehnten Teilnahme. War das erste Mal, dass ich die Strecke gefahren bin u. mich nicht nach 30km gefragt habe, was zum Teufel ich hier mache
> 
> Wie immer, tolle Verpflegung, Ausschilderung u. der o.g. Streckenposten war echt super drauf
> 
> ...


Also ich fand das sie sich besser als angenommen fahren lies, auch die Bereifung im meinen fall roro und rara waren richtig gewählt.
Stellenweise war der Untergrund wie Kleber, dachte ich stehe.
Freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr.
Gruss


----------



## onlyforchicks (11. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Euer Lob zur Streckenführung und Orga liest man doch gerne (als Orgamitglied) !!

Freut uns wenn es Euch gefallen hat !!

Zum Thema Reifenwahl kann ich nur sagen, mittags auf der Kurzstrecke waren RARA hinten und vorne meine Wahl und die hat auch super funktioniert !!

Eventuell sollten manche mal etwas Luft ablassen, dann funzt so ein MTB Reifen deutlich besser, als mit knapp 3 bar.... 

Das aber nur am Rande....

Dann sehen wir uns ja hoffentlich alle wieder in 2014 bei den Meisterschaften !

Gruss aus den saarländischen Wäldern


----------



## Jobal (11. September 2013)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Eventuell sollten manche mal etwas Luft ablassen, dann funzt so ein MTB Reifen deutlich besser, als mit knapp 3 bar....



Sicher lags daran


----------



## medicus41 (11. September 2013)

Moinsen,

also auch von mir ein Lob an Orga und Co. Allerdings muss ich mal fragen ob es am Anspruch der Strecke oder am Wetter lag das so wenige Starter auf der Mittelstrecke waren. Zumindestens kam mir das im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren extrem wenig vor.


----------



## Peter Lang (11. September 2013)

Lag bestimmt am Wetter, hat ja früh morgens noch ganz schön geschüttet. Da hatte ich auch überlegt ob ich wirklich starten soll.


----------



## onlyforchicks (11. September 2013)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> also auch von mir ein Lob an Orga und Co. Allerdings muss ich mal fragen ob es am Anspruch der Strecke oder am Wetter lag das so wenige Starter auf der Mittelstrecke waren. Zumindestens kam mir das im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren extrem wenig vor.



Hallo medicus,

ist natürlich immer schwierig sowas zu beantworten. Aber eventuell lag es auch am Termin.

In Bad Salzig waren zum gleichen Zeitpunkt die Landesverbandsmeisterschaften MTB Marathon für Rheinland Pfalz.

Rad am Ring war wohl auch noch und in Furtwangen war der Schwarzwald Bike Marathon mit ca. 1000 Startern.

Da bleibt für das arme kleine Saarland eben nicht mehr viel übrig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord-Speed (12. September 2013)

Hallo,
leider habe ich dieses Jahr den Marathon wegen Nichtfitheit sausen lassen.
Dafür war ich am Samstag beim Kidsrace mit unserem Sohn.
Einfach eine Klasse Veranstaltung was ihr da in St.Ingbert auf die Beine stellt. Klasse Stimmung und echt eine gute Orga. 
Samstag so wie Sonntags !!!
Macht wieter so !!

Bis nächstes Jahr.

Gruss Frank


----------



## LatteMacchiato (12. September 2013)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Hallo medicus,
> 
> ist natürlich immer schwierig sowas zu beantworten. Aber eventuell lag es auch am Termin.
> 
> ...



und Rocco del Schlacko hatte tags zuvor Helferfest


----------



## medicus41 (12. September 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> und Rocco del Schlacko hatte tags zuvor Helferfest



Die AA sind in einem eigenen Forum


----------



## real_andy (25. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Gibt es diese Jahr im vergleich zum letzten Jahr Änderungen an der Steckenführung (Mittelstrecke)?
Ich persönlich kenne die Strecke leider noch nicht. Wie ist sie bzgl technischem Anspruch einzuschätzen, eher Waldautobahn oder doch technisch anspruchsvoller (gerne auch mal im Vergleich zu Erbeskopf oder Vulkanbike Marathon).

Gruß aus NRW
Andy


----------



## 007ike (26. August 2014)

passt weder zu dem einen noch zu dem anderen. Es gibt sehr viele Trails die sich sehr flüssig fahren, die Strecke hat im Vergleich zum verblockten Erbeskopf Flow. Wer Erbeskopf fährt kann auch St.Ingbert fahren. Jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag den Erbeskopf sehr, aber im Vergleich dazu macht die Strecke in St.Ingbert richtig Spaß!


----------



## Blocko (28. August 2014)

real_andy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Gibt es diese Jahr im vergleich zum letzten Jahr Änderungen an der Steckenführung (Mittelstrecke)?



die Mittelstrecke ist dieses Jahr kürzer als gewöhnlich.
siehe Profil http://www.rsc-mtb.de/index.php/strecken.html

Ansonsten finde ich sie auch von den drei genannten am besten, da die Waldautobahn minimiert ist. Erbeskopf hat bei der deutlich längeren Mittelstrecke auch grundsätzlich längere Anstiege aber die Anzahl der Trails ist in IGB höher und die Art besser. Es ist auch nicht so die Hölle am Start wie in Daun und somit auch nicht in den Trails zu Beginn.

Einfach immer noch meine Favorit im Saarland seit 2003.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (1. September 2014)

Wie sieht den der Start in St. Ingbert aus ? Sortiert sich das Feld, vors in die Trails geht ?

Auf den Trails schauts auf einem YouTube-Video ja nicht so gut mit überholen und überholt werden aus.


----------



## speedbiker14 (1. September 2014)

Kleine Trail Vorschau für am Sonntag


----------



## 007ike (2. September 2014)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Wie sieht den der Start in St. Ingbert aus ? Sortiert sich das Feld, vors in die Trails geht ?
> 
> Auf den Trails schauts auf einem YouTube-Video ja nicht so gut mit überholen und überholt werden aus.



Der Start ist Neutralisiert bis zu einem Anstieg. Bis es in den ersten Trail geht hat sich das Feld gut auseinander gezogen. Es gibt ständig Möglichkeiten zum Überholen, da die Anstiege zu beginn meist auf breiten Forstwegen sind. Staus gibt es dort eigentlich nicht.....


----------



## Spenglerextrem (2. September 2014)

Danke, das kling gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedbiker14 (6. September 2014)




----------



## <NoFear> (8. September 2014)

Vllt. sollte man mal das HIER Biosphäre Bliesgau - Die Kernzone Kirkel geschilderte MÜLLPROBLEM in Anbetracht bevorstehender Sperrungen und Nichtgenehmigungen bedenken...!!!


----------



## malben (8. September 2014)

man hört auch von Unsportlichem Verhalten gegenüber verunglückten Personen auf der Strecke bis hin zu Behinderung / Keiner Rücksichtnahme bei der Hilfeleistung des DRK / FFW ö.Ä
Solche "BIKER" haben auf der Strecke nichts zu suchen. Wenn ein Gleichgesinnter mit irgendwelchen Verletzungen abseits der Strecke liegt und es wird keine Hilfe geleistet kann dies

als Straftat (Unterlassene Hilfeleistung) ausgelegt werden
wenn die Helfer (DRK, FFW o.Ä.) den / die Verunglückte Person *AUF* bzw. Neben der Strecke behandeln und es wird *RÜCKSICHTSLOS* dran vorbei geheizt, hört für mich der Sport auf
Für jedes Dummes kommentar während der Erstversorgung, sollte diese Startnummer Disqualifiziert werden.
Ich fuhr IGB auch mehrmals mit. Aber solche UMSTÄNDE machen die Teilnahme an dem Event sehr uninteressant.


----------



## sportfreund78 (8. September 2014)

Fand es eine gelungene Veranstaltung und ich denke ja schon, dass die Strecke im Nachgang gesäubert wird.
Klar ist, dass bei nem Rennen keiner seine Becher und Papiere im Rucksack verstauen wird. 
Dieses und auch das Erste Hilfe Thema sehe ich bei einem organisierten Rennen ganz klar in Veranstalter Hand.
Solange es sich um die üblichen Bikeblessuren handelt und keiner Bewusstlos rumliegt ist glaub jedem klar dass das Feld weiterfahren wird?!
In der Formel 1 habe ich jedenfalls noch keinen Rennfahrer ein Warndreieck aufstellen sehen...


----------



## Blocko (8. September 2014)

...nach wie vor das beste Rennen, das ich kenne! ...und es wird noch von Jahr zu Jahr immer noch ein Tick besser.  
Besten Dank an die Orga und alle Helfer insbesondere DRK, die ich auch benötigt habe. 
Solange wie es geht, werde ich bei dem Event am Start sein. 

PS: Noch in jedem Jahr war wenige Tage nach dem Rennen im Wald bis auf ein wenig Kreide auf dem Boden alles wieder sauber. Top eben!


----------



## malben (8. September 2014)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Fand es eine gelungene Veranstaltung und ich denke ja schon, dass die Strecke im Nachgang gesäubert wird.
> Klar ist, dass bei nem Rennen keiner seine Becher und Papiere im Rucksack verstauen wird.
> Dieses und auch das Erste Hilfe Thema sehe ich bei einem organisierten Rennen ganz klar in Veranstalter Hand.
> Solange es sich um die üblichen Bikeblessuren handelt und keiner Bewusstlos rumliegt ist glaub jedem klar dass das Feld weiterfahren wird?!
> In der Formel 1 habe ich jedenfalls noch keinen Rennfahrer ein Warndreieck aufstellen sehen...


In diesem Fall ging es um Verletzungen an der Wirbelsäule.  Und trotz der Anmahnung eines Mitarbeiters (Drk oder Ffw) den Abschnitt während der Versorgung langsam zu passieren, stieß auf Taube ohren...


----------



## Jobal (8. September 2014)

Spitzenevent, wie immer, Klasse Orga u. supernette Helfer, an dieser Stelle ein dickes Dankeschön an alle die dafür sorgen, dass wir mit Spass durch die Wälder düsen können. Strecke war auch wieder Top, die Tour durch die Bombenkrater wird jedes Jahr besser.

Und jedes Jahr sorgt der RSC auch dafür, dass Flaschen u. ähnliches weggeräumt werden. Unsportliches Verhalten habe ich keines gesehen, von der einen o. anderen verbalen Entgleisung mal abgesehen. Aber das ist in der Hitze des Gefechts verständlich. Ok, eine Ausnahme hab ich mitbekommen, bei der Auffahrt zum DB hat ein Elitefahrer einen Mittelstrecker per Bodycheck aus dem Weg geschafft, weil der Kollege nicht verstehen wollte, dass die Jungs bergauf etwas schneller waren.
Den Unfall im Hamster habe ich gesehen, der Typ lag bewusstlos mitten im Wurzelfeld u. die Sanis haben an Ort u. Stelle an ihm gearbeitet. Er sass aber später schon wieder, lt Rennarzt war der Verdacht schwere Schädelverletzung.  Mit dem langsam machen ist das so ne Sache, was für mich Mach 3 ist für meinen Kumpel kontrolliertes Parken.
Ciao Jobal


----------



## <NoFear> (8. September 2014)

Der obige Vergleich mit dem Motorsport ist etwas weit hergeholt.

Was das Weiterfahren und Widersetzen der Anweisungen von Sicherungspersonal / Streckenposten (Anmerkung: das sind die, die u.a. bei Unfällen in der F1 keine Warndreiecke aufstellen, sondern wie wild mit bunten Fähnchen wedeln, um somit auf den Unfall hinzuweisen und damit das Feld "entschleunigen"...) angeht - sowas ist schon sehr bedauerlich und in dem geschilderten Fall nicht hinnehmbar... 
aber solche Idioten wird es immer und überall geben!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. September 2014)

Als ehemals Betroffener möchte ich mich kurz an der Diskussion mit dem Verletzten beteiligen.

2004 hatte ich beim Marathon in Kirchzarten einen heftigen Abflug und lag mit 2x gebrochener Wirbelsäule mitten auf der Strecke. Ich war im Mittelfeld unterwegs wo es um nichts ging. Einer meiner 3 Teamkollegen ist weitergefahren mit der Bemerkung “Ich habe ja nicht bezahlt um nicht fertig zu fahren“.

Ihr glaubt gar nicht welche Panik man als Verletzter hat wenn man am ersticken ist, extreme Schmerzen hat, sich nicht bewegen kann und das Feld donnert ein paar Zentimeter an einem vorbei. In meinem Fall hatten es weder die Streckenposten, noch die Bergwacht, Notarzt und 4 Fahrer geschafft das Feld abzubremsen. Als die Strecke wegen dem Krankenwagen kurz gesperrt wurde muss richtig was los gewesen sein. Dabei lag ich schon ca. 45 min auf dem Weg weil der Hubschrauber mit dem Rettungskorb nicht ran kam - d.h. zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren Fahrer betroffen die um Platz 1000+ gefahren sind.

Unabhängig von allem Ehrgeiz soll und muss die Rettung eines Fahrers Vorrang haben. Das hat nichts mit einem Warndreieck zu tun. Man kann und darf weiterfahren wenn erkennbar ist dass Hilfe geleistet wird aber man muss sich auch mal in die Situation des Verunglückten und der Rettungskräfte versetzen die in diesem Moment einer großen Unfallgefahr durch die nachfolgenden Fahrer ausgesetzt sind. Wer am Boden liegt hat Angst, Schmerzen und innere Panik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (9. September 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> ... aber man muss sich auch mal in die Situation des Verunglückten und der Rettungskräfte versetzen die in diesem Moment einer großen Unfallgefahr durch die nachfolgenden Fahrer ausgesetzt sind. Wer am Boden liegt hat Angst, Schmerzen und innere Panik.



Ja, ich weiß was du meinst. Und genau das können die wenigsten... 
da sie 
a) sich noch nie in einer derartigen *Notfallsituation* befunden haben und
b) (wenn sie _nicht_ einer Rettungsorganisation (wie Rotes Kreuz, THW, FW etc.) angehören) die eingeübten Abläufe von Rettungs- und Erste Hilfemaßnahmen professioneller Organisationen *nur oberflächlich kennen*. Da ich selbst in einer der oben genannten Organisationen aktiv bin, kann ich nur bestätigen, dass das rücksichtslose Verhalten von Menschen gegenüber ihren betroffenen / Verunfallten Mitbürgern leider von Jahr zu Jahr zunimmt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. September 2014)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ...kann ich nur bestätigen, dass das rücksichtslose Verhalten von Menschen gegenüber ihren betroffenen / Verunfallten Mitbürgern leider von Jahr zu Jahr zunimmt.



Das schockiert mich jetzt aber und macht mich traurig weil wieder ein Film im Kopf abläuft


----------



## Jobal (9. September 2014)

Ich glaube da sind wir uns einig, Rettung von Verletzten hat Vorrang vor dem Rennen.

Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum man das der Veranstaltung an sich anlastet? Idioten gibts immer, hat nichts mit dem Event zu tun. Es gab 900 Starter, das Echo in der Presse u. dem Fernsehen war zu hunderprozent positiv, das war Werbung fürs MTB vom Feinsten.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## <NoFear> (9. September 2014)

... weiss ned wie die anderen das sehen, aber ich prangere das Fehlverhalten einiger Hobbysportler an. Das hat nichts mit dem Veranstalter / der Veranstaltung selbst zu tun. 
Man ist sich halt (leider immer öfter) selbst "der Nächste" und die Anderen außen vor.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. September 2014)

Die Veranstaltung ist Top 

Nur das Verhalten eines oder mehrerer Kollegen bei Unfällen macht mir zu schaffen - dafür kann der Veranstalter rein gar nichts. Ich ziehe immer den Hut vor den vielen freiwilligen Helfern die sich für uns den ganzen Tag in den Wald stellen. Von der Vorbereitungszeit und den Aufräumarbeiten ganz zu schweigen.

DANKE an den RSC und die vielen Helfer für den schönen Tag


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann mich nur an den einen schweren Sturz des etwas älteren Hobbypiloten Nahe Hassel erinnern,
wo auch der Herr Marx positiv aufgefallen ist! 
Es gibt immer den ein oder anderen der sich nicht um seine Mitsportler kümmert - das ist natürlich schade!
So wie es bei mir am Schinderhannes vor 4 Monaten der Fall war, wo ich schwer verletzt mit dem Heli innerhalb von 30min im Krankenhaus ankam, weil alles so gelaufen ist, wie es bei einem Verletzten im Normalfall passieren sollte. Da habe ich wohl Glück gehabt!
Ich hoffe dem Verletzten geht es soweit gut? Weiss dort jmd. mehr?

THEMA AUFRÄUMEN:
Ich persönlich bin die Strecke zu 60/70% bis zum Kahlenberg 2 Tage nach dem Rennen abgefahren und habe Geltüten sowie Flaschen eingesammelt. Das sollte es nun eigtl. gewesen sein! Im Bereich Kahlenberg/Hassel/Betzentalstadion waren schon am Montag einige unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyforchicks (12. September 2014)

Hallo erstmal an alle,

also mal gaaannnzzzzz langsam.....

Die Veranstalter können sicher nix für irgendwelche Schwachköpfe, welche meinen Sie müssten im hinteren Mittelfeld mit der Brechstange fahren.... :-(

Der leider schwer gestürzte Fahrer am Hamsterdownhill hat wohl doch noch "Glück im Unglück" gehabt. Soweit mein Kenntnisstand ist, hat er zumindest keine bleibenden Schäden abbekommen. 

Klar ist sowas immer bescheiden, aber eben auch nicht immer zu vermeiden...

Wobei es ja eigentlich jeder selbst in der Hand hat, wie schnell er über die Wurzeln drüber brettert, das muß man eben auch sehen....

Zum Thema Müll, kann ich nur sagen, daß sowohl am Montag als auch den Rest der Woche Fahrer des ausrichtenden Vereins auf der Strecke waren, um Gels , Flaschen usw. einzusammeln !! 
Und da kam ne Menge zusammen. Wir wollten eigentlich Bilder davon machen, aber irgendwie haben wir das vor lauter aufräumen verpennt...

Also immer ruhig Blut mit irgendwelchen "Schuldzuweisungen" bezüglich Rowdys auf der Strecke usw. .... 

Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es die sogenannten Rowdys eher im hinteren Feld , wo es eigentlich um nix geht, als bei den Profis bzw. schnelleren Fahrern !!

Von daher sollte sich da wohl jeder am besten an die eigene Nase greifen...

In diesem Sinne,

bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## 007ike (13. September 2014)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal an alle,
> 
> also mal gaaannnzzzzz langsam.....
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das auch! 
Was noch zu erwähnen wäre, die Flachen werden zu 90% verloren, da sie dann doch nicht so gut im Flaschenhalter sitzen, ist sicher auch schon jedem passiert. Und dass man sie dann einfach liegen lässt, wenn man denn überbaut mitbekommt das sie weg ist, ist auf Grund der Rennsituation auch klar.

Race on, bis nächstes Jahr! Freue mich schon. Und Dank an alle Helfer der Veranstaltung.


----------



## Mais (16. September 2014)

Liest sich ja alles ganz spannend hier. War das letzte mal vor ein paar Jahren gucken und habe aktuell einen unterirdischen Leistungsstand, mir jedoch als Ziel gesetzt nächstes Jahr im 3er-Team auf der 29 oder 44km-Distanz zu starten. Man braucht ja mal Motivation. Abgesehen davon wär's ein guter Vorwand malwieder dahemm in Dengmadd vorbeizuschauen


----------

